# Jacking/Lifting Trailer for Wheel Bearing/Brake Service?



## SoCalAngler (Jul 9, 2021)

Hello-

Preparing to complete bearing service in the next few days.
Read owner's manual and it states to jack trailer for tire changing, at frame, NOT axles.
I've also red of others using bottle jacks directly under axle U bolt shackles; perhaps their owner's manual suggested this.

When jacking, I would chock opposing wheels and may even attach tow vehicle for added support.

I have a tandem axle leaf spring set up, with an equalizer between each set of springs.
4400# AL-KO axles. My axles are BELOW the leaf springs.

My frame has an underbelly cover and the frame is not completely exposed, about an inch is exposed. The closest jack point on frame (closest to front and rear axle hangers) is several inches in front and about 15" at rear if I were to jack at frame.

Are there other SAFE options?

What about those plastic wedge aids that you drive trailer onto? I've read mixed reviews about their ability to raise adjacent wheel off ground high enough to remove a flat tire.

I can also make set of wood wedges using cut sections of 2"x6" that would work the same way as the plastic ones.

My jacking goal is to jack at home and on road safely. Jacking would be for... changing a flat tire, servicing bearings and brakes, or performing other axle/spring work.

Thoughts?

Thanks!


----------

